# Cord wood cost in Indiana



## griff8907 (Aug 18, 2010)

looking to buy a few cords of wood to get ahead on the season. What is the prices that everyone is paying for in the area or in anywhere. Just trying to get a price range


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 19, 2010)

griff8907 said:
			
		

> looking to buy a few cords of wood to get ahead on the season. What is the prices that everyone is paying for in the area or in anywhere. Just trying to get a price range



Smokin's in Anderson, IN maybe he will chime in.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Aug 19, 2010)

No major city's around you the price will be much cheepier in the 150.00 to 225.00 seasoned depending on what kind of wood. Hickory only could go 275.00.


----------



## hoosierhick (Aug 19, 2010)

150.00 to 200.00 around here. Make sure its seasoned good.


----------



## Scott in IN (Aug 21, 2010)

$150 to $175 a cord around here, they 'say' it's seasoned but in my experience I say buy this year for next.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Aug 21, 2010)

head to a sawmill...slab wood a plenty in NE Indiana. Was just in Shipshewana area and was loving what I saw at Indiana Wood Products, didnt see prices though,


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Aug 23, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> head to a sawmill...slab wood a plenty in NE Indiana. Was just in Shipshewana area and was loving what I saw at Indiana Wood Products, didnt see prices though,


Yeah, I have a sawmill near me. $20/truckload. They don't care how high you pile it, if it fits in your truck (pickup truck) it's $20.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Aug 23, 2010)

can't go wrong at 20 a load.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Aug 23, 2010)

Clarkbar2311 said:
			
		

> can't go wrong at 20 a load.


I know, it almost makes me wonder what I'm doing cutting all this wood when he has a piles of it already cut to firewood length, just load it up and go.

Maybe I'll go get a load sometime to mix in with my cord-wood. I know it'll burn faster but that will give me a quick fire and slow burn combined.


----------



## Shipper50 (Aug 23, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> Clarkbar2311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And where might this sawmill be inquiring minds would like to know?

Shipper


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Aug 24, 2010)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know the exact location, but the coworker that told me about it is from Oolitic, and he said it's not far from him.


----------

